# Route from Sitges to Carcassone



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for a safe route from Sitges to Carcassone avoiding Barcelona In Benidorm at moment weather very hot. Thanks


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Sitges to Carcassonne*

Safe but different we us it a lot from here in Spain to France not the fastest but good.

Here goes ...

Sitges to Saillagouse ( aire at the back of the hotel in the town )

Saillagouse to Matemale (aire at the side of the lake ..go right to the end of the road ..its a dead end) 
You can also go across the Lake to Les Angles there is an aire signposted up in the Ski car parks...worth the climb for the views-

Matemale to Limoux ...scenic but twisty road ..lovely.

Limoux to Carcassonne.

To miss the short toll s in Spain use the no toll on your GPS

Have a good trip which ever route you choose

Brian


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

From Sitges go towards Vilanova on the C32 and take the new C15 dual carriageway (not on maps or sat nav yet, only opened 3rd December 2011 to Vilafranca) and then carry on to Igualada and then to Manresa before taking the C16 to Puigcerda and the border at Bourg Madame To get to the Spanish Cerdanya you have a choice of tunnel and peage or over the top. Once in France you have a choice of routes but I would go Ax les Thermes, Foix and down to the start of the A66 Ariegois Autoroute at Pamier and then turn off and head for Carcassonne. That avoids tolls and the country side is spectacular on both sides of the border. In effect you are keeping to the east of Andorra on this route.
Lots of sightseeing, caves, talcum powder mine and factory (Luzenac), bears, wild camping, both sides of border, and lots of campsites and a couple of good Aires (in France), narrow guage railways (in France and Spain), Cathar castles (Foix) and some spas (Ax les Thermes). Don't miss out Mirepoix for half timbered houses and shops. with an undercover colonnade/walk under the overhangs. in the square


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We just done [last week] this exact route - Like you, we were worried about this bit of our trip but sticking to the main A15 motorway proved 100% ok & no probs


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry vicdicdoc, where is the A15 ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Sorry vicdicdoc, where is the A15 ?


A7 / E15 = runs approx 10 miles inland of Barcelona . . .

We actually went from VilaNova i la Geltru TO Carcassone using this route . . at Carcassone we stayed at this campsite
http://www.carcassonne.org/carcassonne_EN.nsf/vuetitre/docpgeIntroVisiter

Campsite within 10 minutes walk from the 'old' city [ACSI prices]

Opps  I forgot to add that there is a VERY low bridge arch [less than 2.9m] - but the good news is the arch next to it IS over 2.9m] this is within the last mile to the campsite,
so don't be led by the GPS unit just incase you end up topless :wink:


----------

